# Had a little fun with captions!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are cute, thanks for the chuckle! :laugh:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:rofl: Almost spit my coffee out when I got to the "**** no choooooo" one. He really does look good in a hat...who'd a thunk it??


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

wonderful, thank you !


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Love It! Print um up. Start selling. I'll buy some.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are cute. That "Eeewwww" one made me laugh!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Linda and Gunner .I needed that on a monday. Gunner you do make that hat look good.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Thank you Linda and Gunner .I needed that on a monday. Gunner you do make that hat look good.


Gunner says thank you.

And he said he is glad to make your Monday better.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

had a good chuckle, thanks


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Gunner, you make Mondays bearable! Thank you!


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I loved the one with the action doll! They were all funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> I loved the one with the action doll! They were all funny. Thanks for sharing.


Action _FIGURE_! Not doll!!! 

That's what started this whole thing. Gunner whines when he picks up one of the stuffing less toys. My husband makes fun of him and says "awww, do you have your wittle dolly?" To which I reply, "action figure".

So I thought I'd have a little fun with it, made that caption and posted it on his wall on Facebook.


----------



## Uzi- (Jun 20, 2011)

These are all great, my shepherd shares the mentality that ALL blow dryers are EVIL and must be killed.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, all of them are so funny.


----------

